# Compatibility question!!!



## brighteyes (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forums and i have a question regarding my betta fish.

Ok. I got a female betta about 2 months ago and kept it in a five gallon tank. I recently set up a ten gallon aquarium and i was wondering if my female betta would be aggressive if i added a couple fish to the tank. I have heard from numerous websites that it depends on the fish, but i was just wondering what everyone thought. I know this question has probably been asked many times before, but i've heard that Angelfish and algae eaters are compatible with female bettas.

can anyone help me out? 

i'd appreciate it!

 -Tia-


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

Female betta can be kept with swordtails, platies, cories, and most none aggressive fish.
I wouldn't go with angelfish because they become aggressive once they grow big.
Algae eaters-you can if you wish. But they move fast and may cause stress on betta.


----------



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

1. Angels can be aggressive.

2. I wouldn't get a Pleco Algae Eater. It  produces a lot of waste and grows very fast.

3. GEt a OTTO Catfish.... They eat algae and are bottom scavengers.....Thy are small and sometimes the Bettas chase them but with good coverage they do fine... don't get a corrie if you get a otto... plus a corrie grows big too..... and the bigger the more waste.... and less fish u can have..

4. You can add 2 more female bettas. I had 3 in my 5-1/2 gallon for a long time... Before I decided to jt to give it to one male and friends... just watch the females because they tend to develop a pecking order so you need space for them too hide and get away if the pecking order takes place... with a 10 gallon you can get lots of hiding space just in case... Once they develop that order it usually works out fine....

5. Fast moving fish like neons and zebras are nice but can eat you bettas food....You can always find a way to feed them and the bettas... I had 3 neons with the bettas and some zebras... and it was fun watching them...... I would go with neons/zebras... They are fun to watch with the bettas...

6. Stay away from guppies... Some bettas will attack the guppies... Swordtails can be good... just watch them and platies can work..... 

7. A 10 gallon is a nice tank and u can have fun with a couple of fishes... 

and yes I'm no expert but I once had the same question 2.... I asked aroun.... took some advice, tried different things and these are some things that worked for me....


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Angelfish and algae eaters (I'm assuming you mean pl*cos) get way to big for a 10 gal. I wouldn't get neons, they can be nippy and may end up as betta food. An oto would be a good choice. You could get a group of cherry barbs. They're active and the males are bright red, and they wouldn't bother the betta.


----------

